# Goodbye my little buddy.



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know I haven't been on this site in months, but I have been busy.
I made this post to tell everyone how stupid I was. Today at around noon time, there was knocking on the door, I know who it was since the knocking was unmistakable. I always unlock the doors first thing I wake up, but obviously he didn't know that.

As I got up to open the door for him, my first bird Elgee flew onto my shoulder. Right when I opened the door my dad started in but then Elgee flew off my shoulder through the house, and since my dad had a ladder in through the door we couldn't shut it... I shoved my dad aside and ran frantically after him in vain. I was all the way down our half football field long drive way when he disappeared from sight. I just stood there for about an hour hoping he would come back, only to be disappointed. 

I know that he was always dreaming of flying through that awesome blue sky, since he spent most of his time perched in the window staring out at it for the last few months, so I am happy for him, but I'm also sad to see him leave. Ever since I got him, he's been the most awesome thing that ever happened to me. My only regret over this was that I never got around to changing the dead batteries out on my camera to get up to date pictures of him. He had such beautiful full wings and long tail feathers when he was done molting.

I know his chances out there are slim, but I know in my heart that its what he's wanted all this time. But at the same time I feel pretty down at the moment, and so does GeeGee, he's been making his calls to the bird to had become such an awesome friend to us both.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

awwwwwwwwe  i hope for the best for you guys!


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks, I know GeeGee and I can bond better together. Its just that he was always preferring Elgee over me, I'll let GeeGee get used to it just being us before going any further.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear your baby flew away.
It is gut wrenching. I know that empty feeling, it is horrible.

If he is truely hand tame, there is a good chance he will go to a human for food.
He may also go to an avairy if he heres other birds.

if you search the net, there are threads on what to do, to try and find him.
Please keep your chin up. Tame birds do trun up. Clipped and unclipped, in fact most of the ones that we get handed in to the rescue are tame unclipped birds.
Sorry I can do nothing about your feelings.
I, like the rest of us will wish for a great outcome.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I know it is terrible but do not lose all hope. There are several things you can do to try to recover your bird. First, post on craigslist and kijiji.com. Also, this website http://birdhotline.com/. I took in a tiel last year who was posted on the birdhotline site. I was able to return him to his owners 2 months after he flew away. Also, if you have a spare cage, you can try to put it out on your porch with food. Best of luck!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry...accidents happen. But don't give up hope, call your local vets and see if you can leave lost posters there and at the local pet stores. There are plenty of things you can do to find him, he's not lost yet.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry I hope you get him back!!


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Our vet offices only do cats, dogs or farm animals... no exotic birds... I would have to drive all the way down to the city just to give GeeGee a check up.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess I just said that because I'm both sad that he's gone right now and angry with myself... sorry...


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I heard him. I heard him out in the trees and I went running. He was making that sound that he makes when he's hungry, I ran into the woods and found him up in a tree on the edge of a lake. He's treating it all like he does a change in environment, he's still close to the house!

I couldn't get to him, he was to high up. Not sure what to do?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Advertise on Craigslist and watch for "found bird" postings there too. If you're lucky you'll be able to get him back!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Take a cage with his preferred treats out. Leave it where you think he is with the doors open. Call to him as much as you can.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

**** it all, I have to wait till first light, he's roosting up in that tree to tired and too scared to come down.

I can't blame him, but I am worried about leaving him there.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

you can take the other bird in a cage out there to play call duck. He may come back if he hears his friend calling him.


----------



## FallowBaby (Jan 23, 2011)

Try putting his cage outside with the door open. I have heard of this sometimes helping, once they calm down. Good luck!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm so hopeful since he's back he may come down to you or a cage. Wishing for the best for you.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

i'm super glad you can see him. i'm sure he'll be back united with you in no time. good luck


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hope he comes down soon


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

If you can have the day free camp down the bottom of the tree first light... Just hang out. Perhaps he will come down to you. Keep calm... if you are edgy he might be too afraid to come down... call him and make your presence known and then just wait... I really really really he comes down to you. Thinking of you! Best wishes!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope he comes to you! You must be going crazy knowing he's so close, yet so far!!!! Keep us updated....fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## Archie.n.Emilio (Aug 11, 2011)

The same thing happend to me... put the cage out there and get back there before the sun comes up as he probably won't move all night while its dark... if you do get close you have to grab him... maybe put a long branch against the tree to help him climb if he wants to...

I'm really sorry to hear about your birdie flying away. I just tell myself that that's where they were longing to be...

My Emilio flew away and Archie and i spent hours looking for him. I got up at the crack of dawn and he called to me so i found him. I was so happy i put him on my finger and was walking him home telling him how happy i was to see him - then he saw my fiance and flew off down the street and around the corner :/ i didn't think to grab him 

When Archie flew away i found her on a roof and waited 2 hours for her to come down with no luck... when she saw my brother (the love of her life) she just waddled straight down and jumped on his finger... very strange birds.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I took GeeGee with me out on the trails to try and call to him... I had taken notice of something about my birds and thats the fact that if they see the sunrise that they go crazy flapping their wings and whistling all over the place. I was kinda hoping for that when I noticed he wasn't in that tree anymore. 

I didn't see or hear him anywhere. Where ever you are now Elgee, you have my best wishes little buddy. You gave me hope for life when I first got you, and you inspired me with your leaving. 

I will post his picture in the newspaper with an article across the the county. I'll still hold out hope that we can bring him home, but this whole thing has me more at peace then I've ever felt before in my life for some reason. I atleast got to see him one last time yesterday.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I still have GeeGee, and he and I had a nice conversation out there for those few hours. I think he and I are much closer now than we've been ever. 

I intend to work with GeeGee now. And when he lets me handle him I'll start harness training him and taking him with me out on the trails on the warm days.


----------



## Archie.n.Emilio (Aug 11, 2011)

Awwww i'm very sorry.
You will miss him a lot and think of him often but i think finding them even for that short time after they fly away makes you feel like they are not lost - they've just chosen to do something different than you wanted for them.
At least i hope so anyway.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I think thats really what he wanted, and that his waiting out there calling for me was just him calling out to me so we could see eachother one last time.


----------



## Archie.n.Emilio (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree.
Like a 'goodbye i'm going now and i'm ok see ya'.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

GeeGee is already really vocal, much better then he was yesterday, I think that I can go ahead and start hand training him again.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

GeeGee seems pretty down at the moment, her heads kinda drooping down and she's quiet when she does this, not sure what to think, ya know!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> you inspired me with your leaving


I'm sorry, but this thread is disturbing me and I think I need to point a few things out for the benefit of any casual visitors to the forum who might read it and get the wrong idea. This thread romanticizes an escape into the wild but the reality is pretty grim. 

Just because a pet bird wants to fly free doesn't mean that it will have a safe and happy life if it succeeds in doing so. Quite the opposite - when a pet escapes its best chance for survival is to be recaptured by a human, and fast. Pet birds have not learned the survival skills that wild birds learn as juveniles, and quite often the climate they escape into is very different than the habitat their ancestors evolved in. Successful feral flocks have mostly been established by escaped wild-caught birds, and escaped pets don't have much of a chance.

I don't want anyone to get the idea that you'd be doing a pet bird a favor by setting it free. It's more likely to be a death sentence, and an unpleasant one at that.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know it is... but what else am I supposed to do about it... he's no where to be seen or heard from at all now. And I won't be able to post in the paper till next week... 

I don't mean to send anyone the wrong idea about it, and for that I am sorry.


----------



## Archie.n.Emilio (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree Tielfan. It's a heartbreaking time and the reality is that he is very likely dead. 

Everyone here knows that and i believe everyone reading knows that. 
I think even people who don't own birds know that. 

But that sort of talk isn't going to give a fellow forum member a helping hand during a tough time. 
Sadly Talanlir had just 2 birds and now just 1. I don't think people will get romantic about such a loss.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Actually the bird might still be OK at the moment, but the longer he's out there the higher the risk that something bad will happen to him, or that he will leave the area completely. That's why it's important to post flyers all over town NOW while there's still a chance that someone might find him. Post on Craigslist too. I looked up the town and it's a small place kind of in the middle of nowhere, but people in the local area probably look at Craigslist for Kansas City or Des Moines when they want something so these are good places to post.

There are a lot of amazingly ill-informed bird owners out there, and birds do get turned loose intentionally because the owner didn't want it any more or because the owner thought the bird could survive in the wild and would be happier that way. There was even a case on Judge Judy - a dispute over a cockatoo - where she suggested that they just toss the bird out the door and let it fly away. She's a bird hater.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I kept asking for the stupid number for the local radio station we have here while I was out there searching like a maniac for my little buddy. But no one ever got it for me. 

I wouldn't get back till late evening making me pretty **** tired. Now I get the number and no ones picking up... lovely...


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

This has been the worst week I've ever had...


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

You know. Now that I think about it, I haven't found any sign of Elgee at all, no feathers, no sounds, no nothing. I think I'm gonna go pay a visit to our far off neighbors and see what happends.


----------



## mamagoose (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, I hope you can get him.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

dont lose hope. i've been told that sometimes people find lost birds weeks or months after. in my case, once my bird Naji, flew away i used to hear her chirp in response to my other bird, Ali, whenever he sings. even a month after she flew away i could still hear her chirp far away. unfortunately i couldnt find her and noone had seen her. i havent heard her for a few days now and i know in my heart she's gone. but i hope you find yours. just like the others say, please ask around and put up posters. i hope you will be more lucky than i was. good luck


----------

